# Amazon's special page for Kindle 2 accessories



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazon has set up a special browse page, making it easier to find Kindle 2 accessories:

http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=1261724011&tag=kbpst-20

Note: there is also a browse page for Kindle 1 accessories: link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, there are several $100+ covers!!  (Well, $99+)

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry, the cheaper covers will be there soon enough.... I love the Cole Haan covers, I was very tempted to buy a bag in this same pattern last year.....


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah, and there not as pretty as Oberon and for more $$$.
Maybe because its a brand name, Cole Haan?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Different strokes.... The Cole Haan cover is lovely.... Cole Haan sells handbags in this pattern, and they are beautiful. The pictures do not do it justice.

Cole Haan is a designer brand, so prices will naturally be higher.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Those bags are beautiful and the quality of Cole Haan products is usually excellent.  I've been coveting that lighter brown bag for quite awhile.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I briefly considered that red Cole Haan cover. Then a saw the inside and wasn't impressed. Something about that pocket I suppose. I'll wait for Oberon


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder why there are no pictures of the inside of the Amazon Kindle 2 cover.... The M-edge site has their new covers with pics... but those aren't yet available on the amazon.com site.  I really want the m-edge one (that was what I was planning for K1, now I want it for K2)... but don't want to pay for shipping.  I'll have to wait.  Curious to know what the amazon one looks like on the inside.  If anyone has seen pictures of the inside of the k2 amazon cover (29.99) please post.

Thanks,
k_reader


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I e-mailed M-Edge about the cover and light I bought for K1 and if I could exchange it for accesories for K2
The answer is..... YES
Here's the e-mail answer: 

Laura,  
The Kindle 2 has different dimensions than the Kindle 1.  M-Edge is updating our line of jackets to accommodate the Kindle 2, available end of Feb./beginning of March. The Kindle 2 jackets will also have the same pocket for our e-Luminator booklight (sold separately and available to order March 2009 or compatible with existing e-Luminator light if you already have one). You can do an even exchange with your Kindle 1 jacket. We are also introducing a new line of Platform jackets (to act as a bookstand) and adding purple and pink to our Genuine Leather Executive jacket line. Please visit www.buymedge.com to view our Kindle 2 jackets. Please select the Kindle 2 jacket at the SAME price point as your Kindle 1 jacket for your exchange. Please ship your Kindle 1 jacket with a copy of your packing slip (with shipping address visible and desired Kindle 2 jacket choice - same price point) to:

M-Edge Accessories
c/o Exchange K2
PMB 353
1121 Annapolis Rd
Odenton, MD  21113

Any questions please let me know.
Thank you,
Sara
Team M-Edge


----------

